# A question



## zakky12 (Oct 17, 2011)

Is/would/will it be possible to completely replace stock recovery with bootstrap? Wouldn't that be nice?

I know you'll probably say "can't. Locked boot loader." But damn. How convenient it would it be to have that.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka (Jun 7, 2011)

zakky12 said:


> Is/would/will it be possible to completely replace stock recovery with bootstrap? Wouldn't that be nice?
> 
> I know you'll probably say "can't. Locked boot loader." But damn. How convenient it would it be to have that.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


You answered your own question in the 2nd paragraph


----------



## zakky12 (Oct 17, 2011)

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> You answered your own question in the 2nd paragraph


Figured.

I was holding for a "hell yeah this is how"
Haha

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## projektorboy (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm surprised that there hasn't been some method discovered where the digital signature of a system image file can be spoofed, and then flashed in with RSD Lite. Then again, the signature is probably tied to the MD5 of the file being flashed, and thus would be nearly impossible to fake.


----------



## silvernirvash (May 9, 2012)

Isn't safe boot recovery the work around? I mean bootstrap can only be opened up via the bootstrap app correct? At least safe strap has a splash menu on boot to help.

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development subforums for releases only.


----------

